# Personality type - Anxiety Disorders



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

INTP - yes, but I take medication that makes it go away. :happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm an INTP and I voted no.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Pain in the Neck (Get it all the Time)*

Anxiety is a warning sign that your enemies have got it in for you. 

Right now, I've got a pain in the neck!

Went back to bed, just a shoulder sag now. The weight is just too heavy, Man!


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

100% US VA Certified & Hospitalized:crazy:

Snail... Gereralized Anxiety disorder & depression is a common way of saying PTSD without saying it officially


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

For PTSD see Critical Stress. If the cause can be removed, or you can be removed from the cause Critical Stress is curable. Mine isn't: the cause is still there. In the UK murder is still illegal. There is no weregold system where the hex can be made immortal, by putting a groat or two in the wishing well. 

The Sore Dragon: Critical Incident Stress

http://tearsandhealing.com/sociopath3.htm


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> 100% US VA Certified & Hospitalized:crazy:
> 
> Snail... Gereralized Anxiety disorder & depression is a common way of saying PTSD without saying it officially



How do you mean? I'm not disagreeing, I'm curious. I have GAD and depression too. I wouldn't have thought of having PTSD though.


----------



## Twisted (May 31, 2010)

Oh, I do, of course. All my life. Had over four psychologists. I've also suffered from severe depression, and I've cut myself... but only once.

Hope this helps.

Anyone else experienced similar to this who is also an INTJ? I really need to know this.

Love,
Sass


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Why is the poll only for introverts?


----------



## JJMTBC (Jun 4, 2010)

Yea, what about the extraverted people?! I have GAD and have suffered from depression on an off. I don't take meds because they really annoy me, plus I believe in the mind's power to overcome. I definitely agree with the PTSD thing, I would be in much better shape if it weren't for my dad scaring the shit out of me all the time when I was really young! It was very traumatizing. But, hey, what can you do, life goes on, and I still love my dad!! :happy:


----------



## Han (May 31, 2010)

INFP and yes. Also used to have panic attacks and depression. Have self harmed in the past. However this is all linked to specific life events, if that makes any difference. 

As a child I was introverted but not shy or suffering from anxiety in social situations. Just comfortably quiet.


----------



## Veritas (Jun 6, 2010)

imru2 said:


> Well, I'm an INFP and I suffer from severe anxiety. I would guess that most I_N_ would probably have some problems with anxiety, but this is just a guess.


A good guess. I've dealt with acute and generalized anxiety for most of my life.


----------



## JJMTBC (Jun 4, 2010)

anxiety sucks!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't really see why introverts would be more likely to have those problems. I that's just another one of those stereotypes lol
Yeah....I've had some issues with anxiety, but I also believe in the mind's power to overcome. I'm still a bit shy, but not too much xD


----------



## Veritas (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree. Anxiety sucks and the incidence in INxx types is most likely correlation.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Anti-Helena said:


> I don't really see why introverts would be more likely to have those problems. I that's just another one of those stereotypes lol


Th OP started this thread last year and they said there was a poll like this made for extroverts too.

Oh yeah - sooo much anxiety for me with intermittent depression until I started taking drugs :happy: :happy:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Ahhh...my bad then :mellow:
That's still my favorite smiley hehe


----------



## Kittie (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow im an INFP and it occurs to me...Thats unique..I would have never guessed.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

INTP with relative anxiety. It's gotten better; I used to have panic attacks. I'd find a way to make sense of whatever horrid emotion or thought I had - give it coherence (e.g., something like hypochondria, which exacerbates a sequential, systematic, and sensible notion). Despite realizing irrationality, the impulse to continue persisted, tainting objectivity (i.e., using it for my toxic cause).


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

While I'm an INTJ with social anxiety and some anticipatory anxiety.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Mercury said:


> correlations that can be drawn.


This site has a skewed number of types, results will represent those who frequent this forum.


----------

